# Boardwalk Empire



## MikeK (Oct 21, 2013)

It started getting stupid last week with Nucky and his new girl-friend punching each other in the face to get hot sex going.  But now that we know Nucky is into S&M and the new lady is moving closer, and Margaret has taken a step in the direction of an alliance with Arnold Rothstein, and Chalky White is being set up by a two-timing babe, it's clear things are about to get interesting.  

I hope others here are watching this really good series, because I'm surprised to find no thread devoted to it.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2013)

I love this show, but it isn't as good as last season. Nucky is getting..um....lowlife and not a classy gangster.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2013)

been watching since day one.....i wish it would spin off to Al Capone.....that little fucker is crazy....


----------



## MikeK (Oct 21, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I love this show, but it isn't as good as last season. Nucky is getting..um....lowlife and not a classy gangster.


True.  The loss of Margaret and now Eddie (Kessler) plus the damage done to him by Rossetti have tarnished him.  

He's made a couple of really bad mistakes by killing Jimmy and by alienating Margaret and it looks like he's about to make another mistake by developing a relationship with Eli's son. 

I'm very curious to know what will come of the budding romance between Gillian and the seemingly innocent fellow who doesn't know what a viper she is and appears to be in love with her.  And I'm anxious to see what becomes of the blossoming alliance between Arnold Rothstein and Margaret.  She is in a position to profit from that alliance.  But her innate sense of morality might compel her to tell her boss who Rothstein really is, which also could be very beneficial to her.  She has a choice to make and which way she moves will reveal how much the past few years of her life have influenced her.  

While _Breaking Bad_ was an enjoyable series in spite of its drift toward comic book fantasy, I think _Boardwalk Empire_ is superior in every way.  But _Breaking Bad_ is the critics' choice.

What do you think?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2013)

Personally, I am hoping Margaret and Gillian both die soon. Can't stand either one of them. At least Gillian knows she is a slithering snake...but margaret? She is a snake in her soul and tries to pretend to be a butterfly. She is still poisonous. I am glad she and Nucky are no longer together.

What is that guy's name? The one with half a face? I like his character. I hope they show more of his development. 

Al Capone is wacko. They got the perfect guy to play him, too.

I never watched Breaking Bad.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, and I think she will protect Rothstein. She is just like him...but in female form. She will do whatever needs done to get to the top herself. She just goes about it more sneakily but just as deadly as Gillian. So yeah..she and Rothstein will hook up. Betcha.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 21, 2013)

MikeK said:


> It started getting stupid last week with Nucky and his new girl-friend punching each other in the face to get hot sex going.  But now that we know Nucky is into S&M and the new lady is moving closer, and Margaret has taken a step in the direction of an alliance with Arnold Rothstein, and Chalky White is being set up by a two-timing babe, it's clear things are about to get interesting.
> 
> I hope others here are watching this really good series, because I'm surprised to find no thread devoted to it.



That scene with Nucky and his Florida girlfriend was hilarious.  It shocked me then I just burst out laughing.  This show keeps getting better, glad Margaret's back too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 21, 2013)

Margaret and Gillian - Women didn't have very many choices then. Neither of them are snakes. They're both survivors, doing what they have to do. Margaret with two kids - what mother would not do whatever she had to do to feed her children? And, Gillian was raped every day from the age of 13. She is using the "skills" she was taught by the scummy men who used her. 

I was sorry they killed off Owen. He and Margaret could have made a good addition to the story. Own was just a scum murderer but it was easy to like him. 

Nucky and the rest - slime in nice suits. And, I never miss an episode. 

Same with the Sopranos when it was first on. They were common criminals who didn't hesitate to kill anyone who got in their way. But, I watched the show. 

I'd like to see another show of the caliber of 6 Feet Under. People said that family was dysfunctional but they always stuck together and they were always "there" for each other. And, I enjoyed the dark humor.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 21, 2013)

I was bummed when the irish guy got snuffed. 

Sorry, but I just flat don't care much for Margaret...and I loathe Gillian.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 21, 2013)

The introduction of Dr Narcis is an interesting turn. There is a lot they can do with him. They are also laying the groundwork for the St Valentines Day massacre


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> The introduction of Dr Narcis is an interesting turn. There is a lot they can do with him.* They are also laying the groundwork for the St Valentines Day massacre*



yea "big" Al is one of the better characters....crazy basterd .....him and Rossetti would have gotten along good....


----------



## MikeK (Oct 22, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Personally, I am hoping Margaret and Gillian both die soon. Can't stand either one of them. At least Gillian knows she is a slithering snake...but margaret? She is a snake in her soul and tries to pretend to be a butterfly. She is still poisonous. I am glad she and Nucky are no longer together.
> 
> [...]


My opinion of Gillian is based mainly on her sexual seduction of her own son and her calculated, cold-blooded murder of that innocent young man she tried to pass off as her son to gain control of the estate.  Margaret is nowhere near as bad as Gillian but is a saint by comparison.

While Margaret would have been a loyal wife to Nucky if he'd played it straight with her, the impression I have of her is that of a basically decent woman concerned with doing what's best for her children.  I am quite surprised by your assessment of her, but I do acknowledge that women perceive other women much differently from a man's perception.  

I like the Margaret character and I think Nucky made a serious mistake by driving her into Owen's arms.  

Again, I don't know how you can compare Margaret with Gillian, whom I perceive as pure evil.  



> What is that guy's name? The one with half a face? I like his character. I hope they show more of his development.


That's Richard.  I like him, too.  He's like a loyal pit bull.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Margaret and Gillian - Women didn't have very many choices then. Neither of them are snakes. They're both survivors, doing what they have to do. Margaret with two kids - what mother would not do whatever she had to do to feed her children? And, Gillian was raped every day from the age of 13. She is using the "skills" she was taught by the scummy men who used her.
> 
> I was sorry they killed off Owen. He and Margaret could have made a good addition to the story. Own was just a scum murderer but it was easy to like him.
> 
> ...



I loved Six Feet Under too, Michael C Hall was in that one as well.  I just can't wait to see what he does next now that Dexter is over.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 28, 2013)

BE was so good last night.  Loved that beautiful sad song Daughter Maitland sang for Chalkey White.  Same one she sang at the funeral service:

Old Ship Of Zion 

I was standing by the banks of a river 
Looking out over lifes troubled seas 
When I saw an old ship that was sailing 
Is that the old ship of Zion I see 

It's hull was bent and battered 
From the storms of life I could see 
Waves were rough but that old ship kept sailing 
Is that the old ship of Zion I see 

At the stern of the ship was the captain 
I could hear as he called out my name 
Get on board It's the old ship of Zion 
It will never pass this way again 

As I step on board I'll be leaving 
All my troubles and trials behind 
I'll be safe with Jesus the captain 
Sailing out on the old ship of Zion

Glad that evil Dunn Purnsley is done.  Jezus some of these guys are so scary.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Oh, and I think she will protect Rothstein. She is just like him...but in female form. She will do whatever needs done to get to the top herself.


If this were true Margaret would not have given all that property to the Church.  And she would have stuck with Nucky in spite of his infidelity and in spite of what happened to Owen.   Margaret is an essentially decent woman who is doing her best to care for her children while trying to maintain the fundamental morality imparted by her Irish/Catholic background and up-bringing.  



> She just goes about it more sneakily but just as deadly as Gillian. So yeah..she and Rothstein will hook up. Betcha.


I don't know how you formed such a negative impression of Margaret and I'm baffled as to how you can compare her with Gillian who is diabolically self-serving.  What did Margaret do that compares with Gillian's incestuous, psychologically ruinous seduction of her own son?  What did Margaret do that compares with Gillian's calculated, cold-blooded murder of that young man whom she passed off as her son to facilitate an inheritance?  

There is a basically decent, familial side to Nucky, which Margaret perceived and made up her mind to accept his affections and to be a good wife to him.  She did exactly that, mainly with the interests of her children in mind, and she remained faithful to him until he showed himself to be unworthy of her devotion and fidelity.  


(PS:  I like your bear avatar.)

Rather than continue in her relationship with Nucky, whom she has lost respect and affection for, Margaret is now working nine-to-five to support her kids.  There is nothing treacherous or fundamentally immoral about her accepting the $100 bill from Rothstein for essentially minding her own business and not exposing him.  But that will depend on what develops from Rothstein's overture.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> BE was so good last night.  Loved that beautiful sad song Daughter Maitland sang for Chalkey White.  Same one she sang at the funeral service:
> 
> Old Ship Of Zion
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see Chalky prevail over Dr. Narcis (so far).  But we can expect to see problems for Chalky at home because it was made clear in the Church scene that his wife's female antenna has picked up his intense interest in Maitland.  

It appears the Patricia Arquette character has a firm hold on Nucky's libido.  And while I was glad to see Nucky whack that idiot, Mickey, with Eddie's cane, it represents the first potential wave that woman is making in Nucky's business relationships.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 28, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BE was so good last night.  Loved that beautiful sad song Daughter Maitland sang for Chalkey White.  Same one she sang at the funeral service:
> ...



Nucky falls hard for his women.  That idiot Mickey needed to get smacked.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 28, 2013)

am i the only one who has a problem with buscemi as a sex symbol?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 28, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> am i the only one who has a problem with buscemi as a sex symbol?



As far as I'm concerned, yes.  I think he's sexy.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 28, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> am i the only one who has a problem with buscemi as a sex symbol?




No.

Now, Michael Shannon and Jack Huston (with two eyes)...yum!


----------



## boedicca (Oct 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




No he didn't.   Nucky was an asshole for hitting him.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 28, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I love this show, but it isn't as good as last season. Nucky is getting..um....lowlife and not a classy gangster.
> ...




And the losses of Jimmy and Owen have not improved the show either.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I was bummed when the irish guy got snuffed.
> 
> Sorry, but I just flat don't care much for Margaret...and I loathe Gillian.




That was Owen.  He was one of my favorite characters.

Now, the only one I really like is Richard, although I'm liking Chalky more as time goes by.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 28, 2013)

To save money I cut off premium channels and have missed this season, maybe they can put BW Empire and Spartacus together as a time traveling twist.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2013)

buscemi as a sex partner? Shudder. But I LOVE him. A great actor and I will watch anything he is in. But I don't like picturing him in a love scene, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> To save money I cut off premium channels and have missed this season, maybe they can put BW Empire and Spartacus together as a time traveling twist.



I lost interest when Andy Whitfield died...and they killed off my favorite Love To Hate owners of him.
I dumped Starz because Spartacus just didn't have the same "flavor" as before.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 28, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



  Mickey has been getting on my nerves ever since the day he was introduced.  That laugh, the stupid things he does, he is truly an idiot.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > To save money I cut off premium channels and have missed this season, maybe they can put BW Empire and Spartacus together as a time traveling twist.
> ...



I dropped Starz because the only thing I watched was Boss.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 29, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I was bummed when the irish guy got snuffed.
> ...



i like Capone.....they should do spinoff on him.....


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2013)

Uhm, Nelson Van Alden was pretty freakin sexy last night for a puritan ...  Love that show.


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't get Nucky's reluctance to let Chalky take out Dr. Narcise.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2013)

Narcise is too good a character to take out yet


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> I don't get Nucky's reluctance to let Chalky take out Dr. Narcise.



Purely business reasons.  He went through a lot to get them on the Boardwalk and doesn't want the turmoil.  He just wants money coming in without all of these problems.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> I don't get Nucky's reluctance to let Chalky take out Dr. Narcise.


My guess is Nucky is concerned with the war that would surely follow is Narcis is killed.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Yes.  I agree.  And it looks like he's about to be written out.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2013)

HA!!! Gillian finally got what's coming to her. One down...one to go. Margaret.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 18, 2013)

Gracie said:


> HA!!! Gillian finally got what's coming to her. One down...one to go. Margaret.


It's true Gillian deserves what she's gotten but the method of entrapment by which it's happened is far too elaborate to be credible.  Even if such an intricate plan to entrap her had been carried out she is far too devious to confess what she did to her lover.  

That aside, I still can't understand what it is you have against Margaret.  I think Margaret is a comparatively moral and decent woman.  Those were very tough times and she's just doing the best she can for her children while trying to retain as much purity of soul as she can.  I'd say Margaret was the best thing ever happened to Nucky and he should have treated her right.  

This week's episode was a bit too busy and somewhat confusing.  I could barely understand what went on with Chalky and those plantation house occupants.  The impression I have is Chalky now has cause to believe Nucky set him up, which should lead to some interesting developments.  If I'm right, I predict Chalky will make his was back to Atlantic City where he will attempt to kill Narcis again and Nucky will come to his aid at the last minute.  

So we'll see.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2013)

I think Chalky's new girlfriend set him up, myself. She ran back to her smooth talking honeybunny. 
Nucky knows his brother is ratting him out..so the season finale should be good. Maybe that is why he said he wants out.

I don't like Margaret because she is a snake in the grass. She pretends to be this "lady" but wouldn't hesitate to slide a knife in the back of anyone that will keep her from getting in the higher class she so covets. Why else marry the man that is a mobster murderer? She's a snot, but is nothing but what she is...low class wearing a high class mask.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 18, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I think Chalky's new girlfriend set him up, myself. She ran back to her smooth talking honeybunny.
> Nucky knows his brother is ratting him out..so the season finale should be good. Maybe that is why he said he wants out.
> 
> I don't like Margaret because she is a snake in the grass. She pretends to be this "lady" but wouldn't hesitate to slide a knife in the back of anyone that will keep her from getting in the higher class she so covets. Why else marry the man that is a mobster murderer? She's a snot, but is nothing but what she is...low class wearing a high class mask.




i dont think daughter has matured beyond the age she was when her mother was killed...

i dont think she set up chalky .....

i agree about margaret.....totally a sham....


----------



## MikeK (Nov 18, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I don't like Margaret because she is a snake in the grass. She pretends to be this "lady" but wouldn't hesitate to slide a knife in the back of anyone that will keep her from getting in the higher class she so covets. Why else marry the man that is a mobster murderer? She's a snot, but is nothing but what she is...low class wearing a high class mask.


If that were true, don't you think Margaret would have stayed with Nucky for no reason other than financial security?  And do you think she would have turned over a fortune in real estate holdings to the Church?  

The only move Margaret ever made in the direction of social advancement was her attempt to create an educational facility for women, which is an entirely unselfish gesture.  Aside from that she seemed concerned only with caring for her children and being a good wife to Nucky.  And she did save him twice; once by removing critical evidence from its hiding place in their apartment and then by stopping Eli from killing Nucky.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 18, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like Margaret because she is a snake in the grass. She pretends to be this "lady" but wouldn't hesitate to slide a knife in the back of anyone that will keep her from getting in the higher class she so covets. Why else marry the man that is a mobster murderer? She's a snot, but is nothing but what she is...low class wearing a high class mask.
> ...



she was fucking owen....and getting ready to leave with him


----------



## MikeK (Nov 18, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> she was fucking owen....and getting ready to leave with him


Only after learning Nucky was involved with the actress.  

Nucky struck the first blow in that situation.   If Margaret was just a casually unfaithful wife she would have been satisfied to stay with Nucky while getting it on with other men.  But she planned to leave her comfortably opulent nest with Nucky and run away with Owen, who was relatively poor.  I see that as a demonstration of good character.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 18, 2013)

All that she did was for one goal. To get to that coveted upper class system she will never achieve in her own mind. Yeah, she gave that land to the church. Because she would lose nothing and gain much...."respectability" in her eyes. She is no better than Nucky. Except Nucky doesn't hide who he is.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 18, 2013)

Gracie said:


> All that she did was for one goal. To get to that coveted upper class system she will never achieve in her own mind. Yeah, she gave that land to the church. Because she would lose nothing and gain much...."respectability" in her eyes. She is no better than Nucky. Except Nucky doesn't hide who he is.


If that were true she would have gained just as much superficial respectability by giving half or one fourth of that fortune to the Church and keeping half for herself.  But she gave it all away, a gesture which was a clear act of expiation in accord with her Irish Catholic spiritual values.  

What do you think of Nucky for letting her get away with doing that?  Can you imagine what would have happened if she did something like that to a man like Rosetti?  Her ex-husband used to beat the hell out of her for spending too much money on baby food.  

My perception of Margaret is that of a good woman having to care for two children on her own during the Great Depression.  What would you have done in her place if a man like Nucky Thompson offered a safe, luxurious, reasonably respectable solution to your problems?  Keep in mind that during those years many unwed mothers had to resort to streetwalking prostitution to feed their kids.  Those were tough times and there was no such thing as "welfare."  

I think you're being a little too critical of the Margaret character and I'm very curious as to why.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2013)

I liked him. Fitting there was no song at the very last ending scene.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > All that she did was for one goal. To get to that coveted upper class system she will never achieve in her own mind. Yeah, she gave that land to the church. Because she would lose nothing and gain much...."respectability" in her eyes. She is no better than Nucky. Except Nucky doesn't hide who he is.
> ...



Look, Mike? It's a tv show. Who gives a shit why I don't like Margaret?? I mean, come on. Seriously? Sheesh.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 25, 2013)

Gracie said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I didn't intend to offend you.  I'm simply curious about your rationale because it occurred to me I might be missing something about the Margaret character.  I explained my reason for defending her.

Yes.  It's a tv show.  And we are here to discuss it, which is all I'm doing and have done.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry the season has ended.  It's an excellent series and I've looked forward to watching it on Sunday nights.  But I must say the closing episode has been a hollow disappointment in many ways.  

It seems all these season-ending episodes are contrived at the last minute with little thought to how unlikely and/or expedient they might appear.  E.g., _The Sopranos_ and _Breaking Bad._  Disappointing.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 26, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Sorry the season has ended.  It's an excellent series and I've looked forward to watching it on Sunday nights.  But I must say the closing episode has been a hollow disappointment in many ways.
> 
> It seems all these season-ending episodes are contrived at the last minute with little thought to how unlikely and/or expedient they might appear.  E.g., _The Sopranos_ and _Breaking Bad._  Disappointing.



I can't believe they killed off Richard. He was one of the most compelling characters. How long do they think Nucky can carry the show?


----------



## martybegan (Nov 26, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry the season has ended.  It's an excellent series and I've looked forward to watching it on Sunday nights.  But I must say the closing episode has been a hollow disappointment in many ways.
> ...



It does suck, I wonder what the writers were thinking.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry the season has ended.  It's an excellent series and I've looked forward to watching it on Sunday nights.  But I must say the closing episode has been a hollow disappointment in many ways.
> ...



Is he dead?  I didn't want to believe it, maybe he's still alive.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



He is dead


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2013)

Well they're getting down to zero great characters on that show.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 26, 2013)

lets not forget she aborts nucky's baby knowing all he wants is a child....


----------



## boedicca (Nov 26, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry the season has ended.  It's an excellent series and I've looked forward to watching it on Sunday nights.  But I must say the closing episode has been a hollow disappointment in many ways.
> ...




Richard was my favorite character - he had a core of integrity lacking in pretty much everyone else.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Well they're getting down to zero great characters on that show.




It's following a common pattern in modern drama - anyone who has any decency is killed off.

I hate that.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...




I'm pretty sure he's dead.  The last scene where his face is whole is transcendent.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2013)

I liked him so much.  I liked Jimmy Darmody too but they get rid of him instead of his mother so there isn't even a second generation to take over.

I really like Margaret too, btw.  She's a strong character and they've begun writing her out of a lot of scenes.  I'm diasppointed.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 26, 2013)

'Boardwalk Empire' Creator Terence Winter on the Season Finale | Movies News | Rolling Stone


*Richard Harrow's death was probably one of the saddest moments on the show so far. How come you decided to kill off the character?*

It was really tough to make, but creatively it felt like the absolute right decision. We just felt like that character had come full circle, given the events of Season Three, when he spent the whole season with Julia, then had to pick up the gun and become that monster again. In Season Four, he's a killer for hire and when he finally tells his sister he's had enough, she says, "You need to call yourself into account." We knew, if he picked up a gun again, and we knew he would, that would be the last time.


In some way, he ultimately did get what he wanted. He had that scrapbook of the family and the house and the farm and, at least in his mind, at the moment of his death he became whole again. We just felt it was the best way to go out with him and it really was beautiful.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 26, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> I can't believe they killed off Richard. He was one of the most compelling characters. How long do they think Nucky can carry the show?


I agree.  And the way they did it is childishly unimaginative.  

Richard has been portrayed as a supremely efficient killer, an amazingly proficient soldier who prevailed in trench warfare and who wiped out a house full of professional gunmen --  and they have him failing the easiest shot imaginable because of a trigger-finger cramp?  The most obvious question is why they have him using a telescope sight under the least appropriate conditions.  

In the same way as the writing in the final episodes of _Breaking Bad_ degenerated from exceptionally interesting to nonsensical comic-book simplicity, it seems as if the writers, having labored admirably and exhaustively through the near entirety of the series, grew tired and bored toward the end and chose to expediently wrap it up and go home.  

Then there were the two monotonously clichéd last second reprieves of Eli, who is saved by the appearance of his son, and Nucky, whom Chalky believes he has every reason to kill but didn't for reasons which were not made clear.  How did Nucky convince Chalky he didn't betray him -- twice?   One minute Nucky is ten seconds away from a bullet in his brain, next we see him riding high again in the back of a chauffeured limo -- with little more than hollow presumptions in between.  

The only satisfying event in the entire closing episode was Eli killing that disgusting FBI character.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2013)

I even liked Jimmy's wife, Angela.  That whole storyline could have gone on awhile.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 26, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> lets not forget she aborts nucky's baby knowing all he wants is a child....



it wasnt nucky's baby, it was the Irish guy's baby.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 26, 2013)

it was owen's...that is even worse....


----------



## MikeK (Nov 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I liked him so much.  I liked Jimmy Darmody too but they get rid of him instead of his mother so there isn't even a second generation to take over.
> 
> I really like Margaret too, btw.  She's a strong character and they've begun writing her out of a lot of scenes.  I'm disappointed.


I like Margaret, too.  

Am I mistaken but wasn't there a brief scene in this last episode in which Margaret, carrying her daughter, is seen going somewhere with Arnold Rothstein?  If it's true, and if Margaret is taking up with Rothstein, next season is going to be very interesting


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I liked him so much.  I liked Jimmy Darmody too but they get rid of him instead of his mother so there isn't even a second generation to take over.
> ...



She made a deal with him to buy her an apartment make payments for like 3 years or so and she would feed him the stock info as it comes in.  You saw her and her kids moving into a nice apartment that looked like a hotel or something.  It was a business deal.


----------

